# Lelit Diana



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone got experience of the Diana? 
Looking for something mainly to make a couple of milky drinks morning and evening but also espresso

Also the only supplier I can find is Caffe Italia. Anyone any experienced buying from this company. Looks like machines are ordered in UK but direct shipped

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Avoid Cafe Italia and buy from a UK retailer like Bella Barista. If anything goes wrong you will be in a world of pain from Cafe Italia and little to no support.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Stay well clear


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mark70 said:


> Anyone got experience of the Diana?
> Looking for something mainly to make a couple of milky drinks morning and evening but also espresso
> 
> Also the only supplier I can find is Caffe Italia. Anyone any experienced buying from this company. Looks like machines are ordered in UK but direct shipped
> Thanks


Suggest you steer clear of Caffe Italia. They're just box shifters who despite the website, are based in Italy & the machine will arrive with a euro plug. You could get lucky but if anything goes wrong, you've effectively got no warranty. Plenty of horror stories if you Google them.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Avoid Cafe Italia and buy from a UK retailer like Bella Barista. If anything goes wrong you will be in a world of pain from Cafe Italia and little to no support.


 Would love to but Bella Barista don't stock it. Sounds like I need to avoid though from your and the following post thanks


----------

